# Anyone going to France soon?



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all,
I appreciate that this is a second posting, but if anyone is going to France shortly and wishes to borrow a Mobicarte sim card please get in touch, all I am interested in is kepping it valid for when we next go, Mike.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Soon*

How Soon?

I have no use for it but if you just need it popping in a phone when in france, could do that but not for a couple of months.

Trev


----------

